# Premium Channel Premieres: January 2010



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

With big thanks to Pablo for covering the last several months, I'm back to get information for January 2010 posted while I have a chance. (I'm sure that Pablo will fill in some blanks here as Showtime will likely be lagging and of course a batch of premieres will sneak in during the week days anyway.)

Starz has their information available now, so I'm putting up the schedule information for January 2010, at least as it stands at the time I'm posting this.

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available and if I have any available time. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz/Encore channels*

In January, *Starz* brings their new original "*Spartacus: Blood and Sand*"
*The Starz Saturday Premiere* -- every Saturday night at 9p.m. (east) offers *The International* (1/2); *Race To Witch Mountain* (1/9); *Sunshine Cleaning* (1/16); and * Hannah Montana: The Movie* (1/23).

*Encore* features a marathon of *Rocky* movies on New Years day and a Mel Gibson spotlight on Thursday, January 28 (featuring *The River*, *The Man Without a Face*, *Bird on a Wire*, *Air America*, *Conspiracy Theory*, *The Road Warrior* and *The Year of Living Dangerously*).

*Starz* Saturday Night Movies: Hit movies premiering every Saturday night at 9 p.m. 

* The International* 1/2 - (Clive Owen, Naomi Watts, Armin Mueller-Stahl) 
*Race To Witch Mountain* 1/9 (Dwayne Johnson, AnnaSophia Robb, Alexander Ludwig) 
*Sunshine Cleaning* 1/16 - (Amy Adams, Emily Blunt, Alan Arkin) 
*Hannah Montana: The Movie* 1/23 - (Miley Cyrus, Billy Ray Cyrus, Emily Osment)

The trailers/ads for *The International* would at best be considered outright lies and false advertising. The trailers that were used made it seem as if that film was going to be a modern James Bond style film. As if! It's not a bad film, but be aware that it's not an action thriller in the style of Bourne or Bond. As long as you know that going in, you might get some enjoyment from it, otherwise, skip it so you aren't mad about the false advertising.
*Race to Witch Mountain* is the update to the classic Disney live action film, this new one with The Rock in the lead. I haven't seen it, but might try to catch it as it goes by on Starz.
I can't give high enough marks to *Sunshine Cleaning*. It's a quirky film with some depressing and perhaps a little disturbing material, but it's also fascinating and by the end a film that you might say was inspiring. Well worth catching it, especially if it's 'free' with your subscription to Starz.
Kids and families may enjoy the *Hannah Montana* film. Personally, I'll pass.

*HBO*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's December downloadable guide: in January, expect HBO to have original series *Big Love*, along with the HBO original *24/7 Jimmie Johnson: Race to Daytona* -- a 4 part series that leads up to, of course, the all-American race, Daytona 2010. Movie fans can enjoy *Watchmen* and *Role Models*.

*The Soloist* (Jamie Foxx, Robert Downey, Jr, Catherine Keener, Tom Hollander, Lisa Gay Hamilton, Nelsan Ellis, Rachael Harris, Stephen Root, Lorraine Toussaint) 1/2 8pm
*Watchmen* (Malin Akerman, Billy Crudup, Matthew Goode, Carla Gugino, Jackie Earle Haley, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Patrick Wilson, Matt Frewer, Stephen McHattie, Laura Mennell, Rob Labelle, Robert Wisden) 1/9 8pm
*Role Models* (Seann William Scott, Paul Rudd, Christopher Mintz-Plasse, Bobb'e Thompson, Elizabeth Banks, Jane Lynch, Ken Jeong, Kerri Kenney-Silver, Nicole Randall Johnson, Nick Nervies, Joe Lo Truglio, A. D. Miles) 1/23 10pm
*HBO Boxing After Dark: To be announced vs. To be announced* 1/23 10pm
*24/7 Jimmie Johnson: Race to Daytona - show #1* 1/26 10pm (first of 4 part series)
*12 Rounds* (John Cena, Steve Harris, Aidan Gillen, Brian White) 1/30 8pm
*HBO Boxing After Dark: To be announced vs. To be announced* 1/30 10pm

I watched a rental disc (Blu-ray) of *The Soloist* and enjoyed it. It's a fact-based film that covers the relationship between a newspaper reporter and a homeless individual that was/is an incredibly talented musician. Entertaining film that would make a good nights viewing.
*Watchmen* is something that I had a rental disc of for a long time. I probably got the rental disc about the same time that the disc for *The Soloist* arrived in my mail (my mind's a bit fuzzy on that time period, so I can't say for sure). I do know that I never got around to watching Watchmen and wound up returning the disc so that someone else could get it and enjoy it. It's a very long film, and while I would have probably enjoyed it, it came out on disc at a bad time for my personal life and my disc/movie watching time just wasn't available enough and my desire to watch films wasn't as high. (No, nothing wrong with me personally, just some things going on in my household and family life that changed my circumstances greatly.) Anyway, I expect Watchmen would be a good film to catch, though I was told by friends that were into the series that it's a confusing film and you'd need time to soak it all in.
My daughter and I both watched *Role Models* and enjoyed it. It might have been something that my wife saw too, though I can't recall for sure. It was silly, but at the same time was somewhat touching -- no, NOT IN THAT WAY!!! { watch it, you'll get the joke....}
I'm not a fan of the 48, but I give the man props for winning another championship. I'll likely pass on the show, but NASCAR fans or fans of Jimmie Johnson may enjoy the series when it premieres.
12 Rounds was something I remember seeing loud trailers/ads for. Never saw it, so can't say if it's good or bad.

*Cinemax*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's December downloadable guide: in January, expect Cinemax to have *I Love You Man* and *The Unborn*.

*I Love You Man* (Paul Rudd, Jason Segel, Rashida Jones, Andy Samberg, J.K. Simmons, Jane Curtin, Thomas Lennon, Jaime Pressly, Lou Ferrigno, Rob Huebel, Jon Favreau, Sarah Burns) 1/16 10pm
*Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun Li* (Kristin Kreuk, Chris Klein, Moon Bloodgood, Michael Duncan, Rick Yune, Edmund Chen, Cheng Pei-Pei, Taboo) 1/23 10pm
*The Unborn* (Odette Yustman, Gary Oldman, Meagan Good, Cam Gigandet, James Remar, Atticus Shaffer, Jane Alexander, Idris Elba, Carla Gugino, Rhys Coiro) 1/30 10pm

My daughter enjoyed *I Love You Man* though I have to admit to not paying a ton of attention to it when I had the disc in. I might try to catch it again, though I doubt I'd go out of my way to do so.
I've got nothing on either of the other two films that Cinemax has listed for Saturday premieres for the month.

*Showtime*

*Deal* (2008) -- this appears to be this movie (link to IMDB). (If I have the film correct the actor list is: Burt Reynolds, Bret Harrison, Shannon Elizabeth) 1/9 8pm
*Twilight* (2008) 1/23 8pm

(As always, Showtime seems to be somewhat lame on posting complete schedule information, or reliable schedule information, at least at this time.)

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Here is an update for HBO Boxing: 



JANUARY 23, 2010 AT 9:45 PM ET/PT
LIVE ON HBO

STEVE LUEVANO (37-1-1 , 15KO) vs JUAN MANUEL LOPEZ (27-0, 24KO)

YURIORKIS GAMBOA ( 16-0, 14KO) vs ROGERS MTAGWA (26-13-2, 18KO)

Wamu Theatre, NY
12 Rd. Featherweight Title Bout

___________________________________________

JANUARY 30TH, 2010 AT 10:00 PM ET/7:00 PM PT
LIVE ON HBO

SHANE MOSLEY ( 46-5, 39 KOs) vs ANDRE BERTO (25-0, 19 KOs)

Mandalay Bay, Las Vegas, NV
12 Rd. Welterweight Bout 




SF


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

Race to Witch Mountain is really, really good. And it's not a little kids movie like Hannah Montana (haven't seen it, but I'm guessing that's the target audience).


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

The International premiered on Starz! last month (Nov-09).


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

bdowell said:


> *Race to Witch Mountain* is the update to the classic Disney live action film, this new one with The Rock in the lead. I haven't seen it, but might try to catch it as it goes by on Starz.


Race to Witch Mountain wasn't an update to the original. It was just a sequel with a new story and characters.


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

> Race to Witch Mountain wasn't an update to the original. It was just a sequel with a new story and characters.


Exactly. Even tho I've seen the first two (when Ike Eisenmann was really young), this third movie was more "stand-alone". Even if someone has never even heard of the first two, they would still enjoy the 2009 version.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome back, bdowell! Thanks for the thanks and the movies.


----------



## MaxFan (Jul 28, 2009)

I have wanted to see this movie for so long will be recording it.


----------



## theglaeb (Dec 16, 2009)

Great information as usual.

Anyone know when/of Quantam of Solace and Iron Man are ever going to premiere?

Seems way overdue at this point.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO Bangkok Dangerous (Nicholas Cage) 1/2 10PM


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

theglaeb said:


> Great information as usual.
> 
> Anyone know when/of Quantum of Solace and Iron Man are ever going to premiere?
> 
> Seems way overdue at this point.


Iron Man was picked up on Epix, the new Paramount/MGM/Lionsgate venture.
Others include Cloverfield, Benjamin Buttons and the Indiana Jones movie.
Quantum of Solace is MGM, so that's probable where it will be.

Earlier this month there was news that Epix and Dish were "close" to an agreement to carry the channel.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I really wish DirecTV would add Epix, even though they stated no interest. As a Premiere subscriber (mainly for the movies), I hate to miss out on exclusives like Iron Man, etc.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

STZ 12 1/15 2:30 AM (Russian remake of "12 Angry Men")


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

_Tyson_ debuts on *Starz* on 1-21 at 4:30am.

Tyson-IMDB Link

I've been looking forward to seeing this for quite awhile.


----------

